# Club Shopping For 2010



## CharrDad (Dec 15, 2009)

I need a good club for the 2010 seasons. I'm looking for something turn-key, and game-rich!! I've been on small leases and hunting public land now for a few years and am ready to step it up a notch. 

My family, job and church responsibilities make time in the field hard to come by. I do NOT have entire weeks available for hunting vacations, nor do I have 4 months of weekends set aside solely for chasing game. What I do have is a desire to hunt whenever possible and a goal of putting meat in the freezer. I appreciate and respect the QDMA ideal, and would get super excited at taking a B&C buck, but am not limiting my search to strictly "Trophy Clubs".

I am searching for a club that has great deer and turkey populations. One that has good road access and food plots established. I would prefer a setup that has some club stands in place, box stands for those rainy and cold days would be a plus. A clubhouse or good camping space, if the club is more than 1.5 hours from Atlanta. I'm in need of a place where I can reasonably expect to see game when I'm on stand. I would prefer an established club that has more rules in place concerning hunter ethics and conduct that about antler restrictions.

BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY:
I'm looking for a place that requires safety, promotes a family atmosphere and operates with a sense of purpose. If I would not feel comfortable bringing my wife or kids, then I'm not interested. I hope to be able to find a place that will act as a hunting home for years to come.

Price is always an issue, but I am willing to pay for a good - no, scratch that - "GREAT" club. I need to make my limited days in the field count! So, if you know of a club that fits this description, I'd love to hear about it.
Thanks in advance, 
Todd


----------



## Pat Tria (Dec 17, 2009)

We're looking for a few additional members to complete our year round club membership in Wilkes County. Many youngsters have killed their first deer in this club. Ladies are always welcomed and hunt regularly with us.
We're located approximately 12 miles north of Washington. Our lease is a 500 acre timber tract with multiple food plots that are planted twice each year and supplemented with corn. The property also has a beaver pond to duck hunt. The creek bottoms are all hardwoods, the rest of the property is pine of various ages. We stay in an old farmhouse with all of the comforts of home; ie: full kitchen, 2 full baths, washer/dryer, dishwasher, telephone, Sat TV, AC/Heat, etc. Great deer & turkey hunting on the leased property and great fishing for big stripers in Clarks Hill and Lake Russell. Although we are not a QDM club, we don't shoot small deer because there are bigger ones on the property. Membership is limited to 14 members and their families. This is a great environment to chill and hang out with some super people who love to bash liberals. Annual dues are $1100. Respond via e-mail at fdstacks@bellsouth.com


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Pat Tria, I've got you're club info on my short list.
I'd would have expected a few more responses by now. Anyone else out there think you you've got a "great" club? I'm looking for a club that's a cut above the rest. Come on guys, now's the time.


----------



## CharrDad (Jan 5, 2010)

Still looking! Anyone?


----------



## caveman (Jan 31, 2010)

i have a hunting club in wilkes county looking for member. 1032 acres of land, 100 acres of swamp. $600 a year,year round access. easy access to camp,camp has power with county maintained rds. you can hunt deer, turkey, ducks, hogs..the land is private owned. if interested please call hugh a 678-947-6695 or 678-414-5701.


----------



## CharrDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Still looking for the right club for 2010.


----------



## deputy430 (Mar 25, 2010)

We have a club in Green Co, 1210 acres 2 pieces of property. There are several public safety officers Law/Fire in the club. $400 for the year June 1st - May 31st. We're Ga law club but some Rules and Regs against brown and down.


----------



## nriley (Apr 3, 2010)

Preview  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you are still looking for a club, we have 1737 acres, 25 total members, Power and water at our camp, Large bucks, way to many turkeys, hogs, and at least 1 large black bear, $800 dues. See my  post on Woody's ( 1737 acres Laurens Co. ) or our web site
( www.laughingbuck.webs.com )


----------

